# Mr. Frodo von Baggins is 1!!!!!



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Not bad for the pup who's time was up the second week he was alive! Frodo thanks everyone for their support this last year, and looks forward to many get togethers with his new friends!

2 weeks









3 weeks









12 weeks and the cast is off!









4 months...









6 months!









Big blond boy!









Birthday???









"Who's birthday?"









"It's my birthday!"


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

Beautiful dogs!!! =)


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Mr Frodo!!
Brady sends slurpie kisses and Auntie Dawn sends lots of hugs


----------



## YANNI (Dec 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday!!! You are a very cool guy, and might I add, very handsome too!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Nice pretty boy. How did he break his leg, or what happened???

Is he any relation to Bilbo Baggins that was on here a while back. 

My first GSD was Frodo. (My second was Arwen.)


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

No relation that I know of! (My cat is Arwen!) Frodo was dropped off at my work for euthanasia by an animal control officer. He shattered his hock somehow in the first week of life and his breeder chose not to treat (One way or another). A neighbor felt bad that he was suffering and felt that any solution was better than just leaving him. We decided to give him a chance and see what we could do for his leg, so we fused his hock.
I'm glad we did. He is the best dog I have ever had, and looks to each day with a happy heart. I call him von Baggins because I think he too deserves a fancy full name! LOL!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, sweetheart! Frodo has such a sweet face and his head is definitely bigger than it was a month ago. Aww, I'm gonna cry reading his story again and seeing how cute he was when he was little.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe! What a cutie, happy birthday!!! Hope you get all the treats you ever wanted!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaHappy Birthday, sweetheart! Frodo has such a sweet face and his head is definitely bigger than it was a month ago. Aww, I'm gonna cry reading his story again and seeing how cute he was when he was little.


Ha ha! Frodo is all neck and head again! I thought for sure his funny growing spurts were done and now he would just fill out! (Haven't had a boy in a long time! I guess I'm just used to my little Fidelco girls, who grow up nice and even!)


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Forecast is for strange spurts for the next year! Otto is pretty silly looking too - all head and big legs but this leettle skinny body.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frodo has no butt again! More swimming for him!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

It's got to be there somewhere behind that big head he's growing.

Seriously, do you see a body? Head, legs, tail, no body


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

No butt.......








No butt.....








No butt.









Seriously, I think he is still all puffed up from having Fenna home!!!!!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

that picture of Fenna's soaking wet head still cracks me up!


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Frodo!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm glad you have him a chance. He looks like he has an awesome life.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy B-day to you Mr handsome!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Frodo!

'His girl' Risa sends B'day wishes too!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Murphy-ElperroguapoHappy Birthday, Mr. Frodo!
> 
> 'His girl' Risa sends B'day wishes too!


Mr. Frodo is twitterpated that Risa would remember him!









He is hoping that she will join him at his park! The Dam is a very romantic spot!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a sweetheart he is!

Very happy birthday and many more to come, Mr. Wonderful!

Tanya


----------

